# Reset Keyless Entry System on 87 Max?



## kmart (Aug 6, 2005)

How does one reset the keyless touchpad / pushbutton entry system on a 1987 Maxima? 

I have what purports to be the codes, but don't know the process for getting the darn thing to work.

Note; this system seems to reset itself when you change the battery. 

Thanks.


----------

